# Vivs...Upstairs...aight?



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok Guys and gals, welcome to this thread... 
NOW.. im not thick...but ive always had my reps downstairs..

How strong is upstairs? can you put larege vivs upstairs? can you have REP ROOM upstairs?

We are about to move you see, and not a huge problem for us cos i just found a stonker so its all good but the downstairs room by the looks of it wont be quite enough space, and unless i wana have an upstairs lounge we cant really use that...but i have 2 double bedrooms spare to use if the wieght isnt too much...

I know a bath tub fullof water ways a fudge load but then they are placed on especially put down support beems arent they?>


ok so..who keeps vivs upstairs?
what size?
do you know the weight limit for things that can go upstairs in the majority of bog standard houses?

Any help would be great guys, just something im not sure about as..well vivs are heavy..i know beds and wardrobes full of clothes are too... but im just not too sure on this.

Many thanks, 

Dean


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

vivs are much lighter than fish tanks, and people have then up stairs.

i guess it depends on what kind of floor you have up stairs


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Upstairs in my bedroom I have

my stack which is in total 7ftx2x2 and made out of thick mdf.. I have a 3x2x2 made out of thick mdf also a 3x18x18 my bed 2 sets of draws my tv cabnet lots of boxes under my bed! lol and thats ok  lol for now! lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm well what i WAS planning before we found any particualr place was to always go 7 foot high with stacks, all 3 ft deep.

so im looking at about 3x 8ftlongx7ft high x 3ft wide and and all made out of the erm..stuff that comes in 8x4 sheets and erm.. dont know what its called, used it for beardie viv, tis heavy anyway, not the chipboard where it all looks like paaper shreddings stuck together but the solid stuff.

I wish i could estimate a weight but i cant.

our savys viv.. is just like a 4x2x2 flatpack.. but that wood alone weighs about 25kilos if i rememebr right, with rocks, water pool etc it must be double that min so what..8 stone i guess... so i guess for what im doing we have tio be talking 10 times that amount..so 80 stone i guess..thats over 1000 LBS.
I guess thats only 3 hulk hogans staning in the room lol.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

It'll be fine : victoryunless it's an grade 2 house that's falling apart - looked at one other day lol)

The wardrobes weigh a tonne, people in beds etc etc.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ive always wondered that! esp with those BIG fishtanks some people are lucky enough to have! good thread dean!

I live in a bungalow! so its not an issue, and now live in a bottom floor flat (im lazy ok i dont 'do' stairs!!) but my tanks at home are all on shelving units that my dad has custom made, im getting him to look into re-strengthening them so they cant collapse or anything!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

YES your upstairs floors are gonna be strong enough to hold a viv. A bunch of vivs if need be!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Should be fine, I know someone who keeps a huge grand piano upstairs that needed a huge truck and they lifted it through a window before the glass was put in - I have no idea why they couldn't have it downstairs like a normal person, but wanted an upstairs "music room", I also know plenty of people with fish tanks upstairs.

I have a 12 viv stack, and a 6 viv stack, and then 3 seperate 4 foot vivs in my reptile room upstairs.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We have our rep room upstairs with no problems *HUGE BIG CRASH AS FLOOR COLLAPSES*

Seriously though, the amount of stuff in a normal bedroom that's upstairs, not much difference between that and a few Vivs and stacks/racks!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

This is useful for me too, just built a 4'x2'x18" and was so worried that it's got to be upstairs, was gonna build another 3 of them and have them as a stack but the viv's quite heavy on it's own so was worried about putting them upstairs, my house was built in 1860 so instead of having a stack which measures 4' long x 2' deep x 6' high which is four 4'x2'x18"s on top of each other I was considering having the vivs two high and two across so it'll be 8' long x 2' deep x 3' high.

EDIT: Just read that back and it makes no sense :lol2:

Hope you understand what I put above, the gist is "thanks for starting this thread" :lol2:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

huge releif now then as with he reps we have plus the 13 reps we're getting it's gona be alot of weight, so happy we found a house


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

yay where abouts?


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

in my bedroom i have a 48x18x18 and a 52x24x24


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Dean and Trese.

Your upstairs is prabably just as strong as your downstairs weight wise.All the joists will be built from the external walls to the support walls within the house.As long as there have been no major work done to the house it should be strong enough to take whatever you want to put up there.I would prise up one of the floorboards and just check what condition the joists are in.If they are sound then the rest should be the same way and you will have no problems at all.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you buying the house? If you are and the floors can't support the weight of a few vivs then you probably _shouldn't_ be buying it, and you should be sacking your surveyor!


----------



## kazoku (May 16, 2007)

i seriously doubt that the weight of the viv will cause it to come crashing through the floor...it should be fine


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

We live in a three storey house so have loads of heavy stuff 'upstairs' as our main living areas are on the first floor including the kitchen - nothing's gone crashing through onto the ground floor yet! Would think it'll be 'safe as houses' :lol2:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

fill the room with vivs and dont worry about it 

mine are mostly upstairs : victory:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

the pressure put on a floorboard by a bed leg is the weight of the bed divided by four , per (prob around ) 10cm squared .
the weight of a viv is spread out over the entire base ie 1,000s of sq cms.
an elephant foot leaves less of a print ie less pressure over area than a woman in stilleto's .
in summary yer gonna be ok :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tops said:


> YES your upstairs floors are gonna be strong enough to hold a viv. A bunch of vivs if need be!


Yes mate, i mean a LOT of vivs.
Basically 7 foot high stacks, 3 foot deep each.. made of BIG FAT sheets of wood [not contiboard/chipboard] and about 20-25 foot of it lol ..plus real tree branches and boulders, 3x1x3 swimming areas etc etc.
which is why i asked.
Im glad you all think itll be ok, ill put what i can downstairs ofcourse but this is a 4 floor house so its kinda limited on each floor as yourd imagine.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> This is useful for me too, just built a 4'x2'x18" and was so worried that it's got to be upstairs, was gonna build another 3 of them and have them as a stack but the viv's quite heavy on it's own so was worried about putting them upstairs, my house was built in 1860 so instead of having a stack which measures 4' long x 2' deep x 6' high which is four 4'x2'x18"s on top of each other I was considering having the vivs two high and two across so it'll be 8' long x 2' deep x 3' high.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that back and it makes no sense :lol2:
> 
> Hope you understand what I put above, the gist is "thanks for starting this thread" :lol2:


your welcome lol



Greenphase said:


> Dean and Trese.
> 
> Your upstairs is prabably just as strong as your downstairs weight wise.All the joists will be built from the external walls to the support walls within the house.As long as there have been no major work done to the house it should be strong enough to take whatever you want to put up there.I would prise up one of the floorboards and just check what condition the joists are in.If they are sound then the rest should be the same way and you will have no problems at all.


Thanks, good idea.
It actually seems pretty solid, stairs didnt even creek when i jogged up them, im 17 stone and not used to silent stair cases lol.



Graham said:


> Are you buying the house? If you are and the floors can't support the weight of a few vivs then you probably _shouldn't_ be buying it, and you should be sacking your surveyor!


No we are renting.



I wasnt thinking this particualr house is less decent than any other, its simply i have pretty much always had my bedroom downstiars whulst a kid, lived in a ground floor/1st floor maisonette on my own, then with trese and to be honest our beardie viv weighs more than our bed..our wardrobes etc are half in our room and the rest in our dressing room etc, never had a piano, hear storys of kids jumping and going through celilns etc and just thought it wise to ask what you guys think.

Im assuming all will be good now lol, which is awesome cos now we have 2 double bedrooms and an cellar room for them so sweet.

Moving on the 11th but old vivs not coming lol..building all new ones [stacks] on arrival.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Yes mate, i mean a LOT of vivs.
> Basically 7 foot high stacks, 3 foot deep each.. made of BIG FAT sheets of wood [not contiboard/chipboard] and about 20-25 foot of it lol ..plus real tree branches and boulders, 3x1x3 swimming areas etc etc.
> which is why i asked.
> Im glad you all think itll be ok, ill put what i can downstairs ofcourse but this is a 4 floor house so its kinda limited on each floor as yourd imagine.


Good luck with 4 floors! It took us months to get used to 3 - whatever you need is always on another floor and your legs don't half ache until you get used to all those stairs! Good luck with your move and in your new home


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah yeh...im not the biggest fan of stairs... infact ive always liked the idea of having everything on one floor lol..and open plan.. whereas this is 8 rooms over 4 floors..still its the best house we have seen and we have run out of time lol, plus trese really likes it so all good.
No front drive though :S crazy..

And thank you, we should get the keys on the 11th..dont have to be out of here till the 30th so we got 19 days to go in..build vivs...and gradually gewt everything done before finally moving the phone, sky, etc and ourselves and the pets over for the first night [you know..where you hear things and have to check every door and window 50 times lol.. great stuff.

The main reason I look forward to the move ofcourse is obvious...
FIJI IGUANAS..  they come when i have moved yay.


----------

